# "Allergy Testing" Cork



## Sandy2004 (12 Mar 2007)

Hi,

does anyone know where to get this done in Cork?


----------



## Mel (12 Mar 2007)

*Re: allergy Testing Cork*

Dr. Jennifer Daly in Carrigaline is good - she was a gp before going the alternative medicine route. You'll find her in the golden pages, but there is usually a longish waiting list unless you can take a cancellation.


----------



## ajapale (12 Mar 2007)

Hi Sandy,

Please note: 

AAM is simply not geared up to handle such discussions threads.

Your GP should be able to advise where you can get professional medical allergy testing in the cork area.

[broken link removed] is also a very useful site.

aj


----------



## Sandy2004 (12 Mar 2007)

I know its a medical question and I wouldn't normally ask but it was kind of a general question, I don't have a medical condition I was just more curious to see if I was allergic to any type of food!


----------



## ClubMan (12 Mar 2007)

Why not ask your _GP _for advice? If you don't have any symptoms then why go looking for problems?


----------

